# Itchy feet



## Bosco's Daddy (Oct 30, 2006)

My 3 year old male "Bosco" has been licking his feet since autumn started. This happened 2 years ago but not last year.
He still is licking his paws quite a bit. I had him to the vet and Bosco has been on a low dose of prednisone(1/4 tab) and doggie benadryl for about a month without much success. The problem still exists. Anyone that can give advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Salad Feet*

I have a girl that does the same thing. She licks her feet all the time. Use a 50/50 mixture of white vinegar and water in a spray bottle and spray his feet every time he comes in from outside. Works on Cory every time. Usually within a week - she is totally leaving her feet along.
We call her Salad Feet as she always smells like vinegar. Spray between the pads of whichever feet he is licking.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Salad Feet. That's funny! So many uses for vinegar, so little time. lol


----------



## k2havs (Aug 16, 2006)

Our Hannah had a big problem with itchy feet. Her chest area would also have flare ups. Based on her symptoms, our vet felt like it was something she was walking/laying on. Well we tried everything and finally figured out she is allergic to Olefin (a synthetic fiber) used to make many area and throw rugs. Once we removed all the rugs made with Olefin and replaced them with either wool or cotton, she improved dramatically. We also check blankets and other doggie items now as the Olefin or some variation of it is being used in some of them too.

Good luck finding whatever it is that your kids are allergic to. It took us almost a year to figure it out, but it was well worth it!
Karon


----------



## looloobell4 (Nov 10, 2006)

*itchy feet*

well I have worked at a pet store for about 9 yrs and your itchy feet... well sounds like you feed your dog wheat....am i right? look at the treats and food. I am sure you will find it. If you need to change your food Nutro is really good and it doesn't have corn in it...which is just a filler. well i hope i could help looloobell


----------

